# Birthday Haul



## Ciani (Aug 8, 2010)

So far here is part of my birthday haul, my Fiance and I went to our Macy's MAC counter and he bought me these items as a surprise (thought I was buying them myself lol.












And what I got from Sephora (had a $15 gift card from my banking points) along with a birthday gift Sephora threw in.


----------



## buddleia (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy birthday! Nice pigment collection too.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 8, 2010)

awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your stuff sweetie!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday!  I love the Naughty You lipstick you bought!  It's a gorgeous color


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

*happy belated birthday and congratulations* *on your* *haul!*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Amazing goodies! Gimme That is gorgeous!!! Enjoy your birthday goodies and happy belated birthday!


----------



## nunu (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome stuff! Enjoy


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice pigment collection and nice haul


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy birthday! Ahh, I really want Sassy Grass! How are you liking it?


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay!  Gorgeous stuff.  Enjoy!  (And happy birthday!)


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jujubot (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!  The Gimme That is SO pretty!  Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 26, 2010)

Love the colors you chose. The birthday gift from sephora is awesome! Happy Birfday !


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 27, 2010)

happy birthday!


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

happy birthday! Its all so pretty


----------

